# Electrovía



## Vicente Gayubo Arranz

Necesito saber la palabra equivalente, en portugués, a "electrovía". Se trata de un componente del sistema de transporte que consiste en una vía o carril por el que circulan una serie de carros que toman la corriente eléctrica precisamente del propio carril, normalmente de unas barras o flexibles de cobre que se fijan al mismo.

Gracias


----------



## vf2000

Se for no Brasil isso se chama BONDE ou BONDINHO, mas está fora de moda.
Certamente do outro lado do Atlântico o nome é outro...


----------



## Carfer

No conozco ninguna palabra específica en portugués para _'electrovía_', a lo mejor será la expresión _'via electrificada'. _Y disculpa, vf, pero tampoco me parece que se trate de '_bonde_' (que en Portugal se dice '_eléctrico_') porque ese tipo de vía no se puede usar en transportes públicos urbanos, a menos que la vía esté totalmente aislada e inacesible al público. El metropolitano de Lisboa, por ejemplo, usa ese tipo de vía (toma de energía por tercer riel), pero el metro de Lisboa es casi totalmente subterráneo y donde no lo es, pasa por viaductos que no forman parte de la vía pública.


----------



## vf2000

Se é assim eu não entendi o que é uma electrovía.
AXÉ


----------



## Guigo

Também não consegui entender claramente, mas vou tentar:

- Pode ser _barramento_, usado para pontes rolantes, carros elétricos industriais, metrôs (na estação), etc.

- Pode ser _sapata_, que é o tal 3o trilho referido pelo Carfer.


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Se é assim eu não entendi o que é uma electrovía.
> AXÉ


 
Geralmente a tomada de corrente em caminhos de ferro eléctricos faz-se através da catenária (aquele fio suspenso dumas torres metálicas de suporte que está colocado sobre o centro da via e com o qual os pantógrafos dos veículos entram em contacto para receberem a corrente que alimenta os motores). Mas há casos (caminhos de ferro industriais, metropolitanos e mesmo alguns de passageiros, como é o caso das linhas suburbanas do sul de Londres, construídas pela antiga companhia 'Southern' e que são completamente vedadas) que recebem a corrente dum terceiro carril, colocado ao lado (mas às vezes também por dentro) dos carris da via propriamente dita. Isto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_rail


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Pode ser _sapata_, que é o tal 3o trilho referido pelo Carfer.


 
Para mim a '_sapata_' é uma pequena barra que faz o contacto entre o veículo e o terceiro carril para tomar a corrente, o equivalente, portanto, ao pantógrafo dos veículos que recebem corrente da catenária (vê-se claramente por baixo do '_bogie'_ na foto do '_Silverlink'_ que está no site que postei. No caso, é o conjunto daquela barra castanha com rebites, que é a estrutura de suspensão e isolamento da tomada de corrente e do contacto propriamente dito, que é aquele rectângulozinho cinzento por baixo dela). Posso estar enganado, claro.
O _bogie_ é o carro onde estão colocadas as rodas (normalmente dois por veículo).


----------



## brasileirinho

Por la explicación de Vicente Gayubo Arranz, me parece que se trata de la vía por donde circulan los _trólebus (ônibus elétricos)_. En Brasil aún se utiliza, en algunas pocas ciudades. Imagino que sea eso. Como vivo en el interior del país, en una ciudad pequeña, no hay _trólebus_ por aqui, solamente los he visto en São Paulo, y hacen parte del sistema de transporte público de la ciudad.

Ahora, de nuevo con la pregunta de Vicente, no me viene otra expresión sino _via eletrificada_. Sin embargo, en Wikipedia, hay una buena explicación de cómo funcionan.

_A energia chega através de hastes, denominadas tecnicamente como _alavancas _que ficam sobre a carroceria, em permanente contato com a fiação específica que acompanha o percurso. Os trólebus têm parte de sua estrutura elétrica baseada nos bondes que nos Estados Unidos são conhecidos como __trolleys, daí o nome trólebus._

Wikipédia em português/trolebus


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Guigo said:


> Também não consegui entender claramente, mas vou tentar:
> 
> - Pode ser _barramento_, usado para pontes rolantes, carros elétricos industriais, metrôs (na estação), etc.
> 
> - Pode ser _sapata_, que é o tal 3o trilho referido pelo Carfer.


 
Eu optaria por "*barramento*" (Pt-Br), pois é o termo usado no Metrô (colocado perto dos trilhos - na realidade, é um terceiro trilho eletrificado), bem como para as pontes rolantes e demais, como indicado pelo Guigo.


----------



## almufadado

De todas as formas é uma "catenária". 

As vias que possuem catenárias aéreas ou de terceiro carril  são "vias electrificadas".

Sea un autobus.

Sea un tren. 

Sigue los links ....


----------



## Mangato

brasileirinho said:


> Por la explicación de Vicente Gayubo Arranz, me parece que se trata de la vía por donde circulan los _trólebus (ônibus elétricos)_. En Brasil aún se utiliza, en algunas pocas ciudades. Imagino que sea eso. Como vivo en el interior del país, en una ciudad pequeña, no hay _trólebus_ por aqui, solamente los he visto en São Paulo, y hacen parte del sistema de transporte público de la ciudad.
> 
> Ahora, de nuevo con la pregunta de Vicente, no me viene otra expresión sino _via eletrificada_. Sin embargo, en Wikipedia, hay una buena explicación de cómo funcionan.
> 
> _A energia chega através de hastes, denominadas tecnicamente como _alavancas _que ficam sobre a carroceria, em permanente contato com a fiação específica que acompanha o percurso. Os trólebus têm parte de sua estrutura elétrica baseada nos bondes que nos Estados Unidos são conhecidos como __trolleys, daí o nome trólebus._
> 
> Wikipédia em português/trolebus


 
No, la electrovía nada que ver con el trolebús. Se trata de _um caminho de ferro_ de tres carriles paralelos, dos para el camino de rodadura del tren, bonde, électrico,vagoneta o lo que circule, y un tercero, que sustituye a la catenaria para alimentación eléctrica por rozamiento con el *colector,* que supongo es lo que Who llama *sapata*. Como muy bien explica Carfer, la utilización de este sistema queda restringido a espacios cerrados por el riesgo potencial que presenta. Habitualmente se conoce por sistema de alimentación por tercer carril, por lo que si traduces por _alimentação por terceiro carril_, creo que todos van a entender.

En el enlace un amplio articuo sobre catenarias y alimentación por tercel carril.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## almufadado

Descrição do trólei em português.

E uma história completissima, e com a terminologia toda ,da tracção eléctrica em Português.


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> De todas as formas é uma "catenária".
> 
> As vias que possuem catenárias aéreas ou de terceiro carril são "vias electrificadas".
> 
> Sea un autobus.
> 
> Sea un tren.
> 
> Sigue los links ....


 
Pois são, mas na pergunta inicial há uma particularidade que afasta, a meu ver, a hipótese do eléctrico e a hipótese do trolley: 'toman _la corriente eléctrica precisamente del propio carril, _normalmente *de unas barras o flexibles de cobre que se fijan al mismo*_*'*._ Por isso eu acho, tal como o Mangato, que se trata de sistemas de alimentação por terceiro carril e que aqui '_via_' tem o sentido mais restrito de via como a entendem os ferroviários (conjunto dos carris, travessas, balastro, etc). Nem os trolleys nem os eléctricos captam a corrente dum carril, mas sim dum condutor aéreo.


----------



## Guigo

_Catenária_ descreve, originalmente, uma família de curvas:
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catenária

Nome aplicado, talvez por similaridade, às eletrificações superiores das ferrovias (caminhos de ferro):
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catenária_(caminho_de_ferro)

No caso das eletrificações laterais e inferiores, usamos (Brasil) os nomes _barramento_ ou _sapata_ (creio que este último por osmose, com relação à _sapata dos carros_, apud Carfer ). Acho, para evitar confusão, que _*barramento*_ será entendido em ambos os contextos (lateral e inferior).

Entendo que _via eletrificada_ aplicar-se-ia a qualquer situação.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

almufadado said:


> De todas as formas é uma "catenária".



"Catenária" não é um condutor elétrico, e sim, o nome da figura formada por um cabo de força pela ação do peso próprio.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Catenária" não é um condutor elétrico, e sim, o nome da figura formada por um cabo de força pela ação do peso próprio.


 
Um condutor eléctrico genericamente considerado não é, de facto, mas é o nome que em terminologia ferroviária se dá aos cabos de alimentação de energia eléctrica dos motores de tracção que são colocados sobre a via.
Veja: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catenária_(caminho_de_ferro)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Um condutor eléctrico genericamente considerado não é, de facto, mas é o nome que em terminologia ferroviária se dá aos cabos de alimentação de energia eléctrica dos motores de tracção que são colocados sobre a via.
> Veja: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catenária_(caminho_de_ferro)


Interessante, mas esse termo não é aplicado no Brasil com esse significado. Aqui seria "linha de alimentação (elétrica)" ou "condutor".


----------



## Mangato

Em Espanha, embora que se defina com linha geométrica curva que forma um cabo suspendido entre dois pontos, utiliza-se exclusivamente catenaria para se referir à linha eléctrica que alimenta aos comboios.


----------



## almufadado

E mesmo ao 3º carril  (3 carril/3rd rail) dos metropolitanos de todo o mundo, excepto nalguns sistemas americanos, também se chama comummente catenária (catenaria/catenary).

Catenária é a linha de alimentação eléctrica suspensa ou não que fornece potência aos veiculos eléctricos sobre carris ou não.

Catenária/catenário são termos que podem ser usados em outros contextos uns relativos a electricidade (ex.: forno catenário) e à  MATEMÁTICA (curva plana segundo a qual se dispõe a posição de equilíbrio de um fio pesado,  homogéneo, inextensível e suspenso pelas extremidades em virtude do seu próprio peso)

Mas acho que a questão aqui não passa tanto pela especificação do sistema usado para fornecer electricidade "à LINHA ELECTRIFICADA", esta sim equivalente a "electrovía".


----------

